# One year business masters in china



## irishman23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After numerous visits to China over the years i'm desperate to find a one year business masters program in english there. I'm looking at doing a business masters course and if i could improve my mandarin at the same time all the better..

Do any of your know of any one year business masters programs? All the ones i've found on CUCAS and SICAS are at least two year programs..  

Does anyone have any advice or could help me??

Thanks!!!


----------

